# Survivor TV Show



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

The guy who won the tv show Surivivor last night said he was going to donate the million dollars to the Veterans in Need Foundation in the name of his father, Robert. *Oorah *
He is from Houston Texas.


----------

